# Schmiedekunst - Stahlbrustplatte



## Manlius (2. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

sorry das ich das jetzt fragen muss, aber habs total verpeilt und lese das nirgends.
Bei welchem Lehrer kann ich diese Brustplatte denn erlernen???

Ich finde nichts! BItte um Antwort

Danke

Gruß
Mani


----------



## F3RR1S (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke ma irgend ein Schmiede lEhre wird das schon in den Hauptstädten oder so dir beibringen musst halt kucken mit welchen skill man das CA lernt dann ab zum entsprechenden Lehrer !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grisword (16. Oktober 2006)

Manlius schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> sorry das ich das jetzt fragen muss, aber habs total verpeilt und lese das nirgends.
> Bei welchem Lehrer kann ich diese Brustplatte denn erlernen???
> ...


Nicht alles ist bei den Lehrern erlernbar, manches läuft nur über Rezepte

Gruß Grisword


----------



## Roran (17. Oktober 2006)

Manlius schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> sorry das ich das jetzt fragen muss, aber habs total verpeilt und lese das nirgends.
> Bei welchem Lehrer kann ich diese Brustplatte denn erlernen???
> ...


Stahlbrustplatte brauchst du einen SKILL von 200 für,
tippe mal das du das bei deinem Schmiedlehrer lernst.
Mußt nur den richtigen anlaber.


----------



## elcidre (25. Oktober 2006)

habe ein rezept im krater bei den schleimmonstern bekommen.

  gruß peter


----------



## Mahkah (26. Oktober 2006)

glück gehabt, wollt mich grad schon aufregen wie man sowas fragen kann, sonst findet man ja alle bei blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bei wem man etwas erlernt könnt ihr ja mal in zukunft ergänzen

ich glaub das lernst bei dem goblin in bootybay, der is für skill 225+ zuständig
aber wenn du selbst schmied bist, schickt dich ja dein normaler leher zum nächsten


p.s.: schmied unter 300 taugt nix -.-


----------

